# '37 Auto-Cycle Deluxe Rollin' Carcass



## jacob9795 (Nov 21, 2016)

I found this '37 Auto-Cycle Deluxe carcass on Craigslist. The serial number begins with a U. I might make a mountain bike out of it...
Finding parts is going to be a pain. Is
everything correct so far?


----------



## Dave K (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow great find!!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 21, 2016)

I've got a nice mountain bike seat I'll trade straight across for that old one you have on there Cool find!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 21, 2016)

I wish I could find stuff like that on CL!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 21, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> I found this '37 Auto-Cycle Deluxe carcass on Craigslist. The serial number begins with a U. I might make a mountain bike out of it...
> Finding parts is going to be a pain. Is
> everything correct so far?
> 
> ...




Wow!!!! You scored with that seat and fender bomb!!!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. If anyone has any missing pieces to my puzzle, please let me know.
Jake


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thinking that's a little too nice for a mountain bike. If I were you I'd sell the bike as-is and you could go buy a pretty nice mountain bike outright! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd be willing to make a very fair offer to keep from this being turned into a mountain bike.

JKent


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 21, 2016)

The seat and bomb themselves are rare finds, Oh and the bikes the plus of it.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry, I'm keeping it folks. It's going to stay together.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 21, 2016)

Take good photos of the restoration. We want to see how it turns out!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 21, 2016)

GREAT FIND!
ARE YOU SERIOUS? YOUR PUTTING US ON "MOUNTAIN BIKE"?
I AGREE WITH FREGMAN1!
CLEAN IT UP AND RIDE IT!
YOU WILL BE THE TALK OF TOWN!
IF YOU TO GET THE LOCKING FORK WORK WORKING 
AND KEYED I CAN HELP YOU THERE.
WES wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 21, 2016)

Very sweet find, and it's black...classic! Good job finding that score.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 22, 2016)

Adjustable stem, Fender bomb, seat. Amazing Craigslist find

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## videoranger (Nov 22, 2016)

Were you able to talk the price down since the bike is kinda beat up?


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 22, 2016)

It's not beat up haha! Leave my bike alone 
Yes, I got a great deal on it.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 16, 2016)

I like the front drum brake, and the term you're looking for is klunker


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll happily buy you a Klunker or a mountain bike and trade you 

Nice find!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not into mountain biking, I'm just teasing. I'll peice this one back together and restore it back to factory specs.


----------

